# Best Modern Mono



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm setting up a new steelhead rig and am wondering if any of today's monofilament lines are better than the Trilene XL I've been using forever. I understand everyone has their favorite brands but has anything revolutionary I'm not aware of happened with mono over the past few years, some new product that blows everything else away, or is everyone pretty much just using what they've always used and liked?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Maxima Ultragreen


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Maxima Ultragreen


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I've used a lot Maxima over the years and it is quality line. In recent years I have also been using P-Line and find it to be an excellent line as well.









Amazon.com : P-Line CXX-Xtra Strong Filler Spool (300-Yard, 20-Pound, Moss Green) : Monofilament Fishing Line : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : P-Line CXX-Xtra Strong Filler Spool (300-Yard, 20-Pound, Moss Green) : Monofilament Fishing Line : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Maxima Ultragreen


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like there's a consensus growing. I'll have to give the Maxima a try. Is there a reason everyone goes with the green?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just bought some Sufix advanced mono. Used it this last spring. I may replace some of my flouro-carbon with it. Very sensitive, low stretch line. Pretty impressed.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

-db- said:


> Looks like there's a consensus growing. I'll have to give the Maxima a try. Is there a reason everyone goes with the green?


Low visibility in water. It really isn't a modern line as it has been out for some time, but it's tried and true and tends to be a bit thinner than some other lines at the same pound test. I use the 2lb and 5lb on my UL rigs and the 8 and 12lb for more conventional sized setups. The leader material is really good too and noticably stiffer than the bulk spools. I use it when using a braided main line.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

I’m another P-line guy, but the original not the xtra strong.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

tincanary said:


> Low visibility in water. It really isn't a modern line as it has been out for some time, but it's tried and true and tends to be a bit thinner than some other lines at the same pound test. I use the 2lb and 5lb on my UL rigs and the 8 and 12lb for more conventional sized setups. The leader material is really good too and noticably stiffer than the bulk spools. I use it when using a braided main line.


How is it memory-wise? I have a bulk spool of 8 lb. Big Game but want to try something that might be a bit more limp.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

-db- said:


> How is it memory-wise? I have a bulk spool of 8 lb. Big Game but want to try something that might be a bit more limp.


It's great, and so too is Big Game. I really like Big Game a lot but it really isn't 8lb line, it's much thicker than that. Honestly, if I were fishing a stream with a lot of rocks, I'd probably choose the Big Game because it's really tough stuff. You can weave a basket with Big Game, but at the same time you'll be better protected from the nasty sharp stuff.

Ultragreen is very abrasion resistant as well, but not to the point of Big Game. It also has less stretch and the coils seem to smooth out after it has been wet for a bit.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks, I'm gonna try it.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

-db- said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna try it.


It's really good stuff. You don't see Ultragreen talked about as much as you used to years ago, probably because there's virtually zero marketing behind it compared to other lines. It sells itself.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

tincanary said:


> It's really good stuff. You don't see Ultragreen talked about as much as you used to years ago, probably because there's virtually zero marketing behind it compared to other lines. It sells itself.


Not sure if it’s as nick-proof to zebras as some of the newer lines. On a float, great

I still use it today after all those decades of use, even for tippets/leaders on fly lines.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Maxima, Big Game, and P-Line fluorocarbon are my favorites. But I have been known to throw el cheapo line on a cheap reel to test it. For ice fishing I use 2 lb micro ice.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Shoeman said:


> Not sure if it’s as nick-proof to zebras as some of the newer lines. On a float, great
> 
> I still use it today after all those decades of use, even for tippets/leaders on fly lines.


That smallie I wrestled out of the reeds when we were perch fishing was on 6lb Ultragreen leader. That was a fun fight. Barely had him hooked on the lip and he fell off when I went to grab him lol


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

I always used Maxima when steelhead and salmon fishing the westside during my college years. Never had an issue with it and landed a lot of fish I shouldn't have. I was introduced to it while working at an outdoors store in the fishing department as my manager said it was the best. Him and I didn't agree on much but I'd give him credit for getting me started on that. I'll admit though, it wasn't always on a full spool but it was always my leader line. I was mostly drifting spawn bags, yarn, and flies if that matters at all. Never used a float back then. Fished all the big rivers, Joe, GR, PM, White, Muskegon, and Manistee.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Maxima Ultragreen is supple enough to cast well, and tough enough to resist abrasions more than most monofilament lines. And the stuff is just plain tough, although that is because their 10# line has the diameter of a lot of 12# lines. I've straightened a lot of hooks pulling off snags with Ultragreen.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

As it comes to mono I’m a Berkley fan boy. If I’m going to use mono I like the red Berkley XL on spinning reels. For bait casters and or trolling reels I like Berkley big game which, is also dirt cheap and pretty nick resistant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Found an eBay seller offering 600-yard bulk spools of Ultragreen for $20 shipped. That's 3 reel fills @ $6 and change per, not too bad. Most places sell the 220-yard fills for $15 or so.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Quite the bargain if it was stored properly


----------



## TrackerPro (Jan 1, 2010)

johnIV said:


> Just bought some Sufix advanced mono. Used it this last spring. I may replace some of my flouro-carbon with it. Very sensitive, low stretch line. Pretty impressed.


I bought some 14Lb of this to replace my 14Lb Trilene Sensation for my Walleye Trolling rods. I have not spooled up yet It very thick which has me concerned. I'm more of the camp if it ant broke do not fix. I also like Stren Magnathin (Not new Tech here) which is very similar to Trilene XL.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

-db- said:


> Found an eBay seller offering 600-yard bulk spools of Ultragreen for $20 shipped. That's 3 reel fills @ $6 and change per, not too bad. Most places sell the 220-yard fills for $15 or so.


I pretty much buy fishing line from Cabelas, Bass Pro, or Franks @ Linwood. I spend way too much money on going fishing, to trust my success to line that may have sat on a shelf, or been bought as closeout line due to being aged, from Ma/Pa shops, or on Ebay. But that is me. Also, fwiw, the spinning reels I fish for Steelhead with will only take about 115 yards of 10# Maxima. I've never even been close to being spooled by a Steelhead, although I read reports somewhat regularly about Steelhead peeling off 100 yards of line, in a fight. I don't need 200 yards of line on a spinning reel for river fishing for Steelhead.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

TrackerPro said:


> I bought some 14Lb of this to replace my 14Lb Trilene Sensation for my Walleye Trolling rods. I have not spooled up yet It very thick which has me concerned. I'm more of the camp if it ant broke do not fix. I also like Stren Magnathin (Not new Tech here) which is very similar to Trilene XL.


Me too but I had to buy some. Priced fair vs flouro. Yes it's thicker than 8lb flouro but about the same in sensitivity and stretch. Seems pretty limp too. No complaints yet. Not sure I'd use it for trolling rods. Thin for weight seems to be the best for those reels. I use it for walleyes but more for cast jigging and swim baits on inland lakes.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> I pretty much buy fishing line from Cabelas, Bass Pro, or Franks @ Linwood. I spend way too much money on going fishing, to trust my success to line that may have sat on a shelf, or been bought as closeout line due to being aged, from Ma/Pa shops, or on Ebay. But that is me.


I used to think like this but the truth is we have no idea where the big name retailers source their products and even if, say, we were to find out Cabela's gets their line directly from Berkley (or any other big name manufacturer), who's to say it hasn't sat hidden in a warehouse at Berkley, or at a truck depot or wherever else, possibly on pallets outdoors in the sunlight, for months/years before being shipped?

It's a gamble whether you're getting "fresh" line or not no matter where you shop.



> I've never even been close to being spooled by a Steelhead, although I read reports somewhat regularly about Steelhead peeling off 100 yards of line, in a fight. I don't need 200 yards of line on a spinning reel for river fishing for Steelhead.


The new reel I bought, a common 3000-series, holds 180 meters of .28 mm diameter mono (an average 8 lb. test diameter). Maxima Ultragreen 8 lb. is .025 mm. The reel should hold 200 yards of it. At the price I got the line for, I don't mind filling the spool up; no need for cheaper backing.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

-db- said:


> I used to think like this but the truth is we have no idea where the big name retailers source their products and even if, say, we were to find out Cabela's gets their line directly from Berkley (or any other big name manufacturer), who's to say it hasn't sat hidden in a warehouse at Berkley, or on a truck or wherever else, possibly on pallets outdoors in the sunlight, for months/years before being shipped?
> 
> It's a gamble whether you're getting "fresh" line or not no matter where you shop.


True that, but if I buy brittle line from Cabelas, I can return it.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> True that, but if I buy brittle line from Cabelas, I can return it.


30 day returns: Maxima 600 Yd Spool 8 - 20 lb Ultragreen Fishing Line | eBay


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Just read Maxima's made in Germany. Anyone overly concerned about freshness probably shouldn't use it, no matter where they buy it. After all, it's shipped from overseas, via actual floating ships, and everyone knows how long that takes, especially recently with global shipping being all screwed-up.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> I've never even been close to being spooled by a Steelhead, although I read reports somewhat regularly about Steelhead peeling off 100 yards of line, in a fight.


That's because your reels have probably the best drag to ever have been offered on a spinning reel. It's a shame they aren't made anymore.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I use Maxima, Golden Stren, P Line, Trilene Big Game, Yo-Zuri, and Suffix Elite. Can't say one is better then the other.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

-db- said:


> Just read Maxima's made in Germany. Anyone overly concerned about freshness probably shouldn't use it, no matter where they buy it. After all, it's shipped from overseas, via actual floating ships, and everyone knows how long that takes, especially recently with global shipping being all screwed-up.


I believe exposure to sunlight compromises mono more than age


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

It does that to all fishing line not just mono. Braid and flouro as well.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I usually fish braid, love the Berkley X9 with a Maxima leader, great combo. I run the 6lb and 10lb in the neon green color.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

P line cxx hands down


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

There’s lots of options out there, but many aren’t actually traditional mono. Pline CXX is great, but it’s a copolymer. It doesn’t stretch as much as mono, but it does stretch more than fluorocarbon or braid. There’s a lot of fluorocarbon lines out there that can be pure fluorocarbon or something cheaper that’s similar but not as abrasion resistant.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I had a spinning reel spooled up with 8lb. Maxima once. My first cast off of the pier at Ludington resulted in a bird's nest and half of the spooled line springing off and headed towards somewhere near Wisconsin. I loaded up with Trilene XL there after and never looked back. And I love Maxima for leaders and tippet. I just figured it was not ideal for spinning reel spools. Maybe I'll try it again one day.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

PunyTrout said:


> I had a spinning reel spooled up with 8lb. Maxima once. My first cast off of the pier at Ludington resulted in a bird's nest and half of the spooled line springing off and headed towards somewhere near Wisconsin. I loaded up with Trilene XL there after and never looked back. And I love Maxima for leaders and tippet. I just figured it was not ideal for spinning reel spools. Maybe I'll try it again one day.


Years ago I thought it seemed pretty stiff when I used it. Maybe it's better these days. If cell off my reels when I didn't want it too. Thought I had too much line on my reel but nothing else ever gave me that issue


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

johnIV said:


> Years ago I thought it seemed pretty stiff when I used it. Maybe it's better these days. If cell off my reels when I didn't want it too. Thought I had too much line on my reel but nothing else ever gave me that issue


It is a pretty stiff line in general, as are most lines that are designed around abrasion resistance. The more limp lines aren't like that, they will nick easier since they're a softer formula. Stiffer lines also have a lower tensile strength than the more limp lines since they will stretch less. Stiffer lines do better on spools that have a larger arbor. In other words, you can't have your cake and eat it, too. It's just a matter of which compromises you're willing to live with.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

PunyTrout said:


> I had a spinning reel spooled up with 8lb. Maxima once. My first cast off of the pier at Ludington resulted in a bird's nest and half of the spooled line springing off and headed towards somewhere near Wisconsin. I loaded up with Trilene XL there after and never looked back. And I love Maxima for leaders and tippet. I just figured it was not ideal for spinning reel spools. Maybe I'll try it again one day.


Yeah, I have to leave some room in my spools, so that doesn't happen. Maybe 1/8th inch shy of the lip of the spool when relining my reels. With stiff line, if you fill a reel to the edge of the spool, the line will pop off badly. Also, Maxima makes some different lines. Ultragreen is what I use, but I tried "chameleon" line first. If was much stiffer, not invisible underwater, and was a pita to use. But it was really tough stuff.


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

The Berkley Trilene XL sold nowadays is an updated version from the line sold under that label years ago.

That being said, I have always been a huge fan of Maxima Ultragreen, but I prefer Sufix Advance mono over Maxima nowadays. Between Sufix 832 braid, their advance mono and fluoro, Sufix is all I use anymore.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

For surf & pier fishing, I run 12lb test Ande Premium Pink as well as 12lb test Momoi Smoke Blue.

I can't recall why I selected these lines, but since I haven't had any issues with either line, I don't see a need to change.


----------



## waldowillie (Feb 1, 2012)

I use an advanced mono; is it modern? Nope. Been using it for decades and have yet to find anything stronger but it is getting harder and harder to find. One poster got the manufacturer correct; but keep buying Maxima and the other moderns so that the good stuff will be in better supply. If you store mono out of sunlight and near room temps it will stay like new for years.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

waldowillie said:


> I use an advanced mono; is it modern? Nope. Been using it for decades and have yet to find anything stronger but it is getting harder and harder to find. One poster got the manufacturer correct; but keep buying Maxima and the other moderns so that the good stuff will be in better supply. If you store mono out of sunlight and near room temps it will stay like new for years.


Maxima Ultragreen has been on the market for 30 years.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

tincanary said:


> Maxima Ultragreen has been on the market for 30 years.


It seems like it's been around since the 70's at least.

IIRC it's always been one of the premium monofilaments.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

P line cxx and in the last few years fcc super sniper floro... both are my fav


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

I like fluoro as a leader, but not for a main line. If you get a nasty backlash, the whole spool is roached.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

tincanary said:


> I like fluoro as a leader, but not for a main line. If you get a nasty backlash, the whole spool is roached.


Agree, should of added fcc as a leader only. Not main line. Good call tin


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Liking the Maxima Ultragreen so far. Today was the first chilly day, around freezing this morning, out with it and had no problems. Seems limp enough and handles abrasion well. Assuming it works well all winter, I think I've found a winner. Thanks again.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Trilene xl has been my go to, suffix works well as well.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Trilene xl has been my go to, suffix works well as well.


Something i like about the XL is that its advertised strength is pretty accurate. So many lines these days are way underrated.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

MickL said:


> Something i like about the XL is that its advertised strength is pretty accurate. So many lines these days are way underrated.


Most lines sold in this part of the world aren't rated correctly. I like to tell people to pay attention to the diameter and not the breaking point on the label. In places like the EU and Japan, law requires companies to label lines with a specific pound test that’s based on a diameter range for each line as agreed upon by the manufacturers. Lines are made to those specific tolerances, and those specifications are held across each market where the line is sold. 95% of the line sold here isn't sold in other parts of the world and vise versa.

Now, let's look at 4lb Berkley XL, which is 0.205mm in diameter. It's rated here at a 4lb breaking point, but elsewhere, 0.205mm diameter line has a breaking point of 6lb. This is what gives the impression that XL is stronger than what's on the label. American line manufacturers aren't bound by any laws and can label domestically sold line however they want. If they want to sell their product in other places, then they have to comply with the regulations. To complicate things, braid typically breaks far above what it's rated for. I like to run 0.12mm braid on my ultralight outfits, sold here as 6lb. On the other side of the globe, that 0.12mm braid is rated to break at 17lb.

The true measure of any line or fiber is its denier rating, which non-US market lines are sold under. Denier is a unit of measure for the linear mass density of fibers, the mass in grams of 9000 meters of fiber, or fishing line in this case. Denier ratings give a true measure of strength for any line or fiber that allows for different materials. For example, one fiber may have a higher breaking strength because it is larger in diameter, but that doesn't mean the fiber is stronger. It may only be thicker in diameter. Using denier ratings, line can be tested regardless of diameter for a true comparison. Based on denier ratings, most of the lines sold here are much larger than the label on the spool.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

A 2 foot length of my 8# P-Line CXX tested 15#.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

MickL said:


> A 2 foot length of my 8# P-Line CXX tested 15#.


Which is about the denier rating of a 0.30mm nylon line, which 8lb CXX is.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's a really good example of a US market line sold as advertised, for the most part. Berkley X9 braid. 










This is a spool sold here as 6lb, but in reality, it's 17lb as dictated by the denier rating. Note the 0.8号, the 号 in Japanese is pronounced "gou" (like goo), and follows the Japanese line ratings for PE, or polyethylene line, simply sold as braid here in America. So why am I referencing the Goh rating on this spool? Because it's the most accurate measurement printed on the label. When measured with my caliper, it measures very close to the Japanese 0.8号 standard of 0.148mm, which is much larger than the 0.08mm printed on the label for us on this side of the world. This line is sold both here and in Japan, and the label reflects that to comply with Japanese law. The labeled breaking strength related to the denier rating of the fibers the line is made of.

Here's are some handy charts you all can reference when it comes to picking out the true strength of your lines.

Braid:









Nylon (mono/fluoro):


----------

